# Service Animal Text from Lyft



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

Got text from Lyft liknked to its service animal policy . Read it. Here is what I find not ok with me, how about you ? :
*
Service animals are not required to wear a tag or vest or be registered. Riders with service animals do not need to display any kind of proof that their animal is a service animal. In other words, if a rider with a dog says it is a service animal, the driver should transport the rider.*

And of course :

*The law and Lyft's Service Animal Policy state that drivers may not deny service or otherwise discriminate against passengers with service animals. This means that drivers must transport a rider with a service animal regardless of whether a driver is allergic or afraid of these animals, or has a religious or cultural objection to them.

http://lft.to/2FI40lL*


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

That is pretty much straight out of the ADA addendum regarding service animals. It is not indigenous solely to Lyft or Uber. It effects all businesses. Yes it sucks because people without disabilities call their own pets "service animals" and if they say yes it's a service animal and come up with some BS what it's trained to do, you have no choice if you want to keep driving. There are lots of threads on this topic. Refuse at your own peril.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

Yep, took a friggin pit bull once. I responded to them saying when is a pit bull acceptable.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Why does Gr_*yft*_ keep sending this to me? I already am aware of this.


----------



## MDCCLXXVI (Mar 10, 2018)

Unfortunately there is a rise of people abusing the blanket of the ADA for service animals. All drivers should read the ADA Service Animal F&Q to protect themselves. One overlooked detail that Lyft doesn't want us to know is the general questions we are allowed to ask to determine if a pax's dog is a service animal.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

One of my neighbors is a blind lady who uses long white stick and Lyft to get around. No dogs.
The same time I had a pax who is not handy capped telling me her 100 lbs dog is a service animal.
That’s messed up. I hope she really go blind and I bet you she probably won’t even use one of the dogs.


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

There are two types of ADA animals. Ones is a service animal the other is an emotional support animal. We have to allow service dogs not sure about emotional support animal. Restraunts and other businesses can bar emotional support animal.


----------



## Rickshaw (Jun 30, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Why does Gr_*yft*_ keep sending this to me? I already am aware of this.


Because of your UP name. Keep that name and you'll get ANOTHER one.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Any dog breed can be a service animal. Just because a person doesn't appear visibly disabled doesn't mean they're not and the dog isn't a service animal. I'm not going to go into the whole spiel here as there are many a thread on this topic. If someone says they have a service animal and you refuse them because in your medical opinion they're not disabled, see what happens afterward.

In most states, emotional support animals are not considered service animals. Pretty much the only businesses that allows them on a large scale are the airlines.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

RynoHawk said:


> Any dog breed can be a service animal. Just because a person doesn't appear visibly disabled doesn't mean they're not and the dog isn't a service animal. I'm not going to go into the whole spiel here as there are many a thread on this topic. If someone says they have a service animal and you refuse them because in your medical opinion they're not disabled, see what happens afterward.
> 
> In most states, emotional support animals are not considered service animals. Pretty much the only businesses that allows them on a large scale are the airlines.


I don't think you understand who we're dealing here with. Not rational normal people. Oh no, Sir ! Self-entitled egoists with an attitude of a 3 year old . For them, transporting their big dog means more important than what you think about your car and your own rules or even if your job will depend on it. In fact, for the heck of it let's try to fire you . What's the Lyft contact email again ?

So far the most valuable opinion I've got on this forum is to pretend you can't find them. But that could be difficult if they can literally see you in front of them.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

7Miles said:


> I don't think you understand who we're dealing here with. Not rational normal people. Oh no, Sir ! Self-entitled egoists with an attitude of a 3 year old . For them, transporting their big dog means more important than what you think about your car and your own rules or even if your job will depend on it. In fact, for the heck of it let's try to fire you . What's the Lyft contact email again ?
> 
> So far the most valuable opinion I've got on this forum is to pretend you can't find them. But that could be difficult if they can literally see you in front of them.


I understand perfectly what we're dealing with. The law and U/L policy are not on your side. If they say it's a service animal, you can a) Pass by and cancel if you see someone waiting with a hyperactive dog, b) Take them and move on, c) not take them and face deactivation, d) if you're sure it's not a service animal even if they say it is, prepare to fight, have evidence to support you (dash cam, etc.) if deactivated and if they reactivate you, they will warn you they'll deactivate regardless of evidence next time.

Yes I know entitled a-holes abuse the law by falsely claiming their pet dog is a service animal. They know we face deactivation if we say no. There are many threads on this that discuss all of the ins and outs. This is nothing new.


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

7Miles said:


> Got text from Lyft liknked to its service animal policy . Read it. Here is what I find not ok with me, how about you ? :
> *
> Service animals are not required to wear a tag or vest or be registered. Riders with service animals do not need to display any kind of proof that their animal is a service animal. In other words, if a rider with a dog says it is a service animal, the driver should transport the rider.*
> 
> ...


Just cancel fast if you don't want to pick them up.Period.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

The law doesn't matter in this case, only the customer does. Doesn't matter if they are disabled or not, whatever the pax says goes. If you are a disabled driver and you have a service dog, and pax can complain about you and get you fired simply because they don't like dogs and lyft won't have a single care.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Be careful. As long as you understand that cancelling, refusing or otherwise not accepting them will lead to you not being able to do this work any longer. ADA is not to be messed with. TO the point you are not even allowed to ask about the service animal this too violates HIPPA and the ADA. This is going on all over. IMO it has gone way to far. The people it helps is being abused by pretentious "pet parents" who want to take their dog everywhere with them.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

So much disinformation has been posted on this thread already. It's like the blind leading the blind. You all need service animals, lol.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

Really, Inform us of the facts then since we are so blind. What are we missing?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> Yep, took a friggin pit bull once. I responded to them saying when is a pit bull acceptable.


It's a service animal... it provides services of horror and fright...


----------



## William Fenton (Jan 1, 2018)

HIPPA has nothing to do with ride share. We can request proof that an animal is, n fact a certified service anmal and that the pax is the one the animal belongs to without violating ADA.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

If I have a tiger as a pet emotional support animal, can I get a Lyft with him ?
How about an elephant? The other day I saw a girl walking huge pig on a leash, can she get a Lyft with a huge pig ? And what about an anaconda?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Not sure why this is so challenging.

1. Give the ride

2. Block the rider from being matched with you again.

Problem solved.


----------



## Erika G. (Mar 10, 2018)

ADA service animals will NOT have certificates stating they are SA. If someone says “oh here’s the paper” they’ve gotten it off the internet and it’s an ESA. 

That said, unless it is clearly visible that the animal is indeed an ADA animal (accompanying a blind person or a person in a wheelchair) the only two questions you can and should ask are:

1. Is the animal required because of a disability?

If they answer no, then you explain they do not have an SA. If they say yes, then ask

2. What tasks or services is it trained to perform?

True service animals will sit at their owners feet ready to help and protect. Those with ESA will insist they sit on their laps. 

Fraudulently claiming an animal as a true SA is in fact a crime.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

*QUOTE:* _"True service animals will sit at their owners feet ready to help and protect. Those with ESA will insist they sit on their laps."_

Not true, a true service animal will sit wherever it has been trained to sit. There is no 'one' way to train a service animal. they are ALL UNIQUELY trained to assist specific people with specific disabilities. It is up to the disabled/handler/owner of the service animal what particular tasks it has been trained to preform. Everyone disabilities are different, and as such their service animals are trained to assist them in different ways.\

UNDER THE LAW you must take Service Animals Only, MAY ask the two questions, and CAN REFUSE 'emotional support animals'

Under Lyft/Uber POLICY You must take any dog the owner claims is a service animal, you may NOT ask the two questions, and you can NOT refuse Emotional Support Animals because the pax will lie and get you fired.

Under the law you can drive with a service animal as a driver if you have a legit disability and need one, but YOU WILL BE DEACTIVATED, ILLEGALLY when the pax give you low starts because they don't like dogs.

I know this because I am disabled, have my own service dog, studied the relevant federal and local laws, transported many pax with service dogs with out problems, traveled myself with my service dog many times with no problems, and got deactivated from pax's complaining because they don't like dogs, despite it being my service dog.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> HIPPA has nothing to do with ride share. We can request proof that an animal is, n fact a certified service anmal and that the pax is the one the animal belongs to without violating ADA.


Actually, you can't. People really should read the Service Animal FAQs that the ADA put out, it's really not that long, and pretty darn clear.

https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html (note Q7 specifically. "Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability."



7Miles said:


> If I have a tiger as a pet emotional support animal, can I get a Lyft with him ?
> How about an elephant? The other day I saw a girl walking huge pig on a leash, can she get a Lyft with a huge pig ? And what about an anaconda?


Only dogs can be service animals (for our purposes), no lions, tiger, bears, cats, pigs, snakes, or elephants (technically mini horses can be service animals, but there are provisions citing that if they don't fit they don't have to take them, and they won't fit in most Ubers, so you won't have to take them, dogs only).

I'm going to have to start my own thread on this it seems. Let me break it down simply for you.

First, It's not Lyft / Uber that is doing this. This has been a federal law for 28 years now. Frankly, everyone should already know this, but alas, drivers tend not to bother to read up on things like laws, so Lyft / Uber makes it quite simple (so both you, and by extension they, don't get sued).

Second, Service Dogs are required to be taken, period (and in most states, Service Dogs in Training, check your state or if you really can't find it for your state let me know and I'll locate it for you). It's quite simple, you wouldn't refuse someone because they wear glasses or have crutches would you? Of course not, that would be discrimination and you could be deactivated and sued. Well, you can't for this medical aid either, for the same reasons.

Third, READ the FAQs on it. https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html While you can't ask for any documentation, they give you an even better method to figure out if someone is faking. There are two (and only two) questions you are legally allowed to ask. 1. Is this a service dog required for a disability? Any fool can lie on this one. 2. What tasks is it trained to perform. This is where you're going to catch your fakers. Anyone with a real service dog knows the two questions you can ask, and will be prepared for this. The fakers won't. They'll say "you can't ask me that!" (yes, you can). Or they'll say "emotional support" (not a real service dog, you are not required to take an Emotional Support Animal, if it's anything but a Dog, that's an ESA and you don't have to take it). If they list actual tasks instead, then they've almost certainly got a real service dog (and not taking it would be a major mistake).

Fourth, a real service dog will not be an issue at all, so stressing out about it is really an exercise in futility. They are typically trained to sit on the floorboards unless it's a small car and a big dog in which case it will have to go on the seat. Just have a blanket or towel available and that is going to solve the issue of hair and such for you.

Fifth, Service dogs are used for a lot more than the blind. There are guide dogs, hearing dogs, mobility dogs, autism dogs, ptsd dogs, etc.

Six, why can't you ask for documentation? Simple, there is none to give. Anyone who does show you some, is almost certainly a fake. There are registration sites where people can get "credentials" that are certifying literally nothing. Because there isn't any legitimate credentials, it's unfortunately not illegal for them to make these fake ones (because they aren't actually forging anything). After all, I could certify that certain foods don't contain "death crystals", because there is no fraud there. "Death crystals" aren't a real thing. If anyone is ignorant enough to think it is, and pay me to certify it free of it.. win for me. Take a look at one of the sites (do NOT buy anything here, it's all a scam) https://www.servicedogcertifications.org/ That's just an example of one (of many) sites that sells that fake stuff. If anyone shows you "documentation" it's almost certainly a fake (real service dog handlers know better).

You wouldn't question if someone in a wheelchair actually needs the chair would you? If someone with glasses actually needs the glasses? Same with service dogs. It's a medical aid device (technically durable medical equipment, they're actually tax deductible).

There was just too much misinformation here, I had to set the record straight. If anyone has any actual questions, please ask, I'm happy to answer them (I'm a bit of an expert on service dog law). As always though, note the disclaimer. 



Erika G. said:


> Fraudulently claiming an animal as a true SA is in fact a crime.


This is an important note too. It does vary by state, but in 20 (I believe it's 20) states now, it's an actual crime (literally, as in they can arrest you) for faking a service animal. It's usually a mid level misdemeanor (varies by state). And more and more states are adding to that list all the time, I believe NY state just because the 20th to do it a month or two ago. It won't be long (especially with all the backlash coming from all the fakes) before most states have this.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

KD_LA said:


> It's a service animal... it provides services of horror and fright...
> 
> View attachment 214196


There was someone on another thread here who asked 'what service does it perform?'

Pax response:
"'His service? He good at bitin' ninjas when I need 'im to!"


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

gabesdaddee said:


> Yep, took a friggin pit bull once. I responded to them saying when is a pit bull acceptable.


ANY breed can be registered as esa or service...


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> ANY breed can be registered as esa or service...


How is that possible? There is NO registration, NO certification, NO recordkeeping.

If you meant to say that any breed can be trained, then yes that makes sense.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberPyro said:


> ANY breed can be registered as esa or service...


ESA are not service animals and owners can and should be kicked out with extreme prejudice and reported to police if you have video

Misdemeanor in CA:


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)

Mista T said:


> How is that possible? There is NO registration, NO certification, NO recordkeeping.
> 
> If you meant to say that any breed can be trained, then yes that makes sense.


There is official registration and documentation. What was meant earlier was the fact that the Rideshare companies themselves do not keep that registration or documentation on hand. on my Pointe any breed can be registered, with or without training. As there is no breed restrictions when it comes to Esa or Service registration


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

UberPyro said:


> There is official registration and documentation. What was meant earlier was the fact that the Rideshare companies themselves do not keep that registration or documentation on hand. on my Pointe any breed can be registered, with or without training. As there is no breed restrictions when it comes to Esa or Service registration


There actually isn't any official registration, the certificates that people get online are all fakes and a huge red flag that the "service animal" probably is too.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> There actually isn't any official registration, the certificates that people get online are all fakes and a huge red flag that the "service animal" probably is too.


I see you're wearing new yellow tie, congrats!


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> I see you're wearing new yellow tie, congrats!


Thanks


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> Thanks


I wonder how crazy it would have been if there was a live chatroom(s) for all of us to horde into and start blabbing away live!

I run a small chatroom for a live trivia game, and as it is, it's a handful to manage... here on the other hand we must have hundreds online at a time? Now that would be interesting to moderate, you'd need riot gear!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

7Miles said:


> Got text from Lyft liknked to its service animal policy . Read it. Here is what I find not ok with me, how about you ? :
> *
> Service animals are not required to wear a tag or vest or be registered. Riders with service animals do not need to display any kind of proof that their animal is a service animal. In other words, if a rider with a dog says it is a service animal, the driver should transport the rider.*
> 
> ...


Which part don't you find ok? This is all Federal law. Yes it's frustrating for those who don't like dogs or have allergies, but it's one of the many things drivers have no say in if they choose to drive for U/L.



Pawtism said:


> Actually, you can't. People really should read the Service Animal FAQs that the ADA put out, it's really not that long, and pretty darn clear.
> 
> https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html (note Q7 specifically. "Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability."
> 
> ...


AWESOME post. If only every single rideshare driver would read and comprehend it. Hopefully many will read and absorb and things will be a bit clearer for them.

I have a feeling that many drivers become flustered and nervous when they're faced with a rider who has a dog, and everything they've learned on the SA issue kind of goes out the window. Then it's a bit hard to remember what's OK to ask and what will or won't get they deactivated.

But I digress.....THANK YOU for taking the time to provide such a well- thought-out, comprehensive post that covers every major issue drivers will be faced with when a dog is with their pax.

You rock, my Paws.


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

William Fenton said:


> There are two types of ADA animals. Ones is a service animal the other is an emotional support animal. We have to allow service dogs not sure about emotional support animal. Restraunts and other businesses can bar emotional support animal.


ADA does not protect nor officially recognize "emotional support" animals as a protected class. Only service dogs are recognized (service miniature horses are also protected though with more exceptions).

We are required by federal law to take all service animals. We are not required to take emotional support animals unless stately requires it, and I am unaware of any state that does.


----------



## gabesdaddee (Dec 4, 2017)

DrivingForYou said:


> ADA does not protect nor officially recognize "emotional support" animals as a protected class. Only service dogs are recognized (service miniature horses are also protected though with more exceptions).
> 
> We are required by federal law to take all service animals. We are not required to take emotional support animals.


In NJ we do not have to take emotional support animals, but each state is different. Know your State law.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

gabesdaddee said:


> In NJ we do not have to take emotional support animals, but each state is different. Know your State law.


I have yet to find a state where you do have to take ESAs, but there are a few counties where within the county only, they have allowed ESAs in public access (usually for some special snowflake, like the mayor's sister or something). It's incredibly rare, but Gabe brings up a good point, always best to check your local laws just to be safe.

Florida did try to pass it at once time, but it failed.



Julescase said:


> Which part don't you find ok? This is all Federal law. Yes it's frustrating for those who don't like dogs or have allergies, but it's one of the many things drivers have no say in if they choose to drive for U/L.
> 
> AWESOME post. If only every single rideshare driver would read and comprehend it. Hopefully many will read and absorb and things will be a bit clearer for them.
> 
> ...


Think I should make my own thread on it (maybe take this post and clean it up a bit)? So drivers could like bookmark it and reference back to it?

Also, just so people know, that ADA FAQ can be printed. If you do it "print on both sides" it's only 4 sheets. If you are a driver who encounters service dogs (fake or real) a lot, it might be worth printing (or bookmarking).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

gabesdaddee said:


> Yep, took a friggin pit bull once. I responded to them saying when is a pit bull acceptable.


https://barkpost.com/pit-bulls-service-dog/



William Fenton said:


> HIPPA has nothing to do with ride share. We can request proof that an animal is, n fact a certified service anmal and that the pax is the one the animal belongs to without violating ADA.


FYI it's HIPAA not HIPPA.

You can't request proof.

Well you can, if you want to be deactivated.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> https://barkpost.com/pit-bulls-service-dog/
> 
> FYI it's HIPAA not HIPPA.
> 
> ...


Pit Bulls actually make excellent service dogs. For the very same reason they make excellent fighting dogs. They have a bad (and frankly undeserved) reputation. Bottom line is they just want to please. They are highly motivated to do whatever job you train them to do. If you train them to attack anything or anyone that steps into your yard, they will do that with the same tenacity and enthusiasm that they will pulling a wheelchair if you train them to do that instead. With most dogs, the human who trains them is usually more at fault that the dog itself, but with Pit Bulls this is doubly true.

People have unfortunately trained their Pit Bulls (negatively) for years leading to this undeserved reputation. Did you know that the only dog considered to have a better temperament (less aggressive, less likely to panic, etc) for service dog work than "American Bull Terriers" (commonly called Pit Bulls) are the Labs. That's it, even German Shepherds rank lower than Pit Bulls. People often avoid them for service dog work, not because of their suitability, but because it's often hard enough with people discriminating against us with any dog. Once you add the fact that the dog is a "terrifying Pit Bull", that discrimination goes up even more, because, well... because people are generally stupid (one of many reasons I try to avoid people as often as possible).









And this was posted in the Huffington Post even, the left wing "Pit Bulls, armed law abiding citizens, and anyone who doesn't have a Prius (and drive it like they've never heard of a driver's license), are somehow going to destroy the world" liberals publication. If anyone was going to be biased against Pit Bulls, it's the liberals. It's such an easily disprovable thing, that even the liberals can't try to defend it.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I got this text from Lyft

You must accept riders with service animals. There is no exception for allergies or religious objection.

Anybody got this recently or it is just me because I refused a rider with a cat in a cage.


----------



## Tide (Mar 12, 2019)

I got it too.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I got it, did not know it was from Lyft, thought it was Uber. Sounds like everyone is getting it or will be getting it.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

they send this every once in a while, the email will follow


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Got it at 9:39 am Pacific time. You must. Comply. Submit. Orwellian.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

I was kind of surprised to see it didn't have a request to confirm your acceptance.


----------



## Ajaywill (Jul 4, 2017)

I got it....my first thought was....I know....


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> I got this text from Lyft
> 
> You must accept riders with service animals. There is no exception for allergies or religious objection.
> 
> Anybody got this recently or it is just me because I refused a rider with a cat in a cage.


They sent it out to everyone. It's the stupid Lyft, what do you expect. Drivers' intimidatedation is their way of communicating, one of many reasons I rarely drive Lyft.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

lyft says even if you get sick from picking up a animal.
you must pick this animal up. take a chance of breaking out in hives . have your throat swell up. have a chance of killing your self and your passenger and others not to mention that animal. if i see a long hair cat i am not picking that damn thing up. i will have to call a uber for myself to get home take a shower wash my clothing and have somebody clean my car. all for a service animal 3 dollar trip.

here is a website you may want to read. what i will do if they show up with the animal i will request the papers for service animals as you see in this website.
they must have the papers . or the animal barked at you in a violent way. this will also allow you to pass on picking these animals up. 
i have cloth seats it takes forever to clean the hair. do not get me wrong if the person is blind there getting that ride. but i will ask for a 10 dollar tip so i can clean my car . other reason you can cancel your just to tired. i am not giving legal advice only my opinion. lyft pissed me off today sending 2 messages .
treating me like a 4 year old. NO CANDY BEFORE BED JUNIOR .





__





Redirecting…






www.ada.gov


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I got the same messages but I’ve never cancelled a ride due to a service animal. Just put a cheapo fabric seat covers down when you have a pax with a dog. Easy


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

The requirement follows the law. Please search the forum. This topic is well documented. You can legally ask 2 questions.


----------



## hanging in there (Oct 1, 2014)

kingcorey321 said:


> lyft says even if you get sick from picking up a animal.
> you must pick this animal up. take a chance of breaking out in hives . have your throat swell up. have a chance of killing your self and your passenger and others not to mention that animal. if i see a long hair cat i am not picking that damn thing up. i will have to call a uber for myself to get home take a shower wash my clothing and have somebody clean my car. all for a service animal 3 dollar trip.
> 
> here is a website you may want to read. what i will do if they show up with the animal i will request the papers for service animals as you see in this website.
> ...


You are asking for big trouble if you mess with ADA law in any way. Asking for a $10 tip "for cleaning" is a big no-no.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

" i will request the papers for service animals "

Enjoy your eventual deactivation and lawsuit.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Droosk said:


> " i will request the papers for service animals "
> 
> Enjoy your eventual deactivation and lawsuit.


did you read what i posted ? NO YOU DID NOT. HERE YOU GO. WANT ME TO CALL YOU AND READ IT FOR YOU ?
* How can I tell if an animal is really a service animal and not just a pet?*


> A: Some, but not all, service animals wear special collars and harnesses. Some, but not all, are licensed or certified and have identification papers. If you are not certain that an animal is a service animal, you may ask the person who has the animal if it is a service animal required because of a disability. However, an individual who is going to a restaurant or theater is not likely to be carrying documentation of his or her medical condition or disability. Therefore, such documentation generally may not be required as a condition for providing service to an individual accompanied by a service animal. Although a number of states have programs to certify service animals, you may not insist on proof of state certification before permitting the service animal to accompany the person with a disability.


----------



## Anejek (Mar 16, 2019)

gabesdaddee said:


> Yep, took a friggin pit bull once. I responded to them saying when is a pit bull acceptable.


What's wrong with pitbulls?


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> lyft says even if you get sick from picking up a animal.
> you must pick this animal up. take a chance of breaking out in hives . have your throat swell up. have a chance of killing your self and your passenger and others not to mention that animal. if i see a long hair cat i am not picking that damn thing up. i will have to call a uber for myself to get home take a shower wash my clothing and have somebody clean my car. all for a service animal 3 dollar trip.
> 
> here is a website you may want to read. what i will do if they show up with the animal i will request the papers for service animals as you see in this website.
> ...


You won't have to worry about cats, you aren't required to take them, you'll only have to worry about dogs. Service animals can only be dogs (and technically mini horses, but for size reasons, you won't have to worry about those either). There are no papers and your link doesn't work (and you're quoting from the outdated law anyway). You were probably trying to link this: https://www.ada.gov/regs2010/service_animal_qa.html (you should really actually read it for yourself instead of questioning if others are).

There are two questions you can ask (see that link for the two questions), the second one is where you'll catch your fakers. In fact, if you read that whole page through, you'll find that even asking for "papers" (documentation) is a violation of civil rights (and can get you sued, not to mention deactivated). As for the "10 dollar tip", not only will you not get that, but that seems a good way to ensure you get no tip at all. Canceling "because you're now too tired because they wouldn't give you a 10 dollar tip for their service dog" is a guaranteed deactivation, and about an 80% chance of a lawsuit. So, anyone reading this, anything @kingcorey321 is saying, do the opposite. That post advice is a very bad road to follow (and frankly Corey, a bad example to try to set).

They are treating you like a 4 year old because, based on your response, they need to. When people react the way you just have, they frankly need to be told "look, you clearly can't figure this out for yourself, so just take the service dog...". Take a little time to educate yourself on the law (that link is a good place to start), figure out what you can and can't legally do, then you can question Lyft bluntly telling you that you have to take service dogs.

This will help also...

https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-ultimate-service-dog-guide.253888/


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

I like how KingCorey proved himself wrong in his reply to me, while trying to act like he was right. Adorable.

"you may not insist on proof of state certification before permitting the service animal to accompany the person with a disability. "


----------



## jenijazz (Dec 27, 2018)

It's the law of the land. Deal, or get a new gig.


----------

